# Big green ham.



## boozer (Oct 6, 2013)

I just got a 21lb fresh hogleg from my stepmom. I have never cured one before, And I was wondering if anyone here had any good advice. My plan so far is to cure it in a brine with adeala sea salt, beet sugar, and pork stock, and my butt rub. Maybe in the brine in the fridge for the week, and smoke it next weekend.


----------



## Max1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Youtube and google.... I have cure bacon before but never a ham. You may want, and actually need to inject because the brine would never reach to the center of the meat by itself. 

Like I said, I would research it first. Don't forget the pink salt!!! I never use it.


----------



## boozer (Oct 7, 2013)

I actually would have used pink salt, but I couldn't find any. I did inject it though. I'm not going to worry too much, being as I don't recall ever having eaten crappy ham.


----------



## Max1 (Oct 7, 2013)

True, but you want to be safe, and bacteria is anything but safe.


----------



## boozer (Oct 7, 2013)

Agreed. The brine has been boiled, then quickly chilled, The ham will stay in there for about 6 days at 34*. Then it will be smoked just like I would do a shoulder, at about 250* on apple and mulberry wood for, I guess the better part of a long day. with the exception of maybe a habaniero-honey glaze with some pineapple. I feel pretty confident with this process, as far as food safety, from the research I have done. Mainly, I was just wondering about the brining ingredients, and time frame. This might be pretty close to being the biggest chunk of meat I have ever cooked, and I'm really looking forward to it. But I certainly don't want to get anyone sick. Do you think that, even in the fridge, there might be a chance for dangerous bacteria, with wet curing?  Also as a side note I used some celery juice in the brine to add natural nitrates because I wasn't able to find the pink curing salt.


----------



## Max1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes it is coming to the time of year that I cure some bacon. Last time around I only cured and smoked 3 bellies. This time around I am going to do a total of 6, and then 2 pork loins for some canuk bacon. Gonna try Vermins Recipe for that... Gonna have to start the cure here shortly. Maybe in the next few weeks.


----------



## boozer (Oct 11, 2013)

Well, it's ham time! It's been curing for almost a week and I'm ready as I'll ever be. I hope the curing worked out, nothing to do about it now, but cook it and hope for the best!


----------



## Bosko (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks very nice........Man talk about some great sandwiches!!!


----------



## boozer (Oct 12, 2013)

Bosko said:


> Looks very nice........Man talk about some great sandwiches!!!


We will see, has been on the pit now for 12 hours, at 225. I'll give it a few more to get it to 140 inside. I think this is gonna be a good ham.


----------



## boozer (Oct 12, 2013)

Well, the ham didn't really turn out like I'd hoped. It tastes just like it looks, like roasted pork. I don't know if it was because my injector needle was too short,(hurr hurr), or it just wasn't brined for long enough. It still tastes good, and will get eaten, but...disappointing.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 12, 2013)

Well since you didnt use any curing agents..that would be a smoked fresh ham. And it sure looks tasty. If you want a ham ham..Try Morton's Tender Quick next. Commonly available in all real grocery stores. Just sub it out for the salt ration.


----------



## boozer (Oct 12, 2013)

That stuff may be readily available in any grocery store in TX, but not in NEbraska, We happen to have better beef, but the curing process for pork is generally done at the farms. I appreciate your input, B-dub! I've missed you, you're my favorite person here.


----------



## Max1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice to see that you went through with it. I am actually going to start curing some pork bellies, and a couple of loins for some bacon, and Canadian bacon here next weekend.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 13, 2013)

Well you are one my favorites too. Dont make me come up there. Thanks. I invented you a zip code. 

http://www.mortonsalt.com/for-your-home/where-to-buy
http://www.mortonsalt.com/for-your-home/where-to-buy


----------



## Max1 (Oct 14, 2013)

LMFAO, BW I will give you my address. We have BEER first. Deal???


----------



## boozer (Oct 14, 2013)

Max said:


> LMFAO, BW I will give you my address. We have BEER first. Deal???


Are you guys having beers without me? You know I'm a brewer right? I might can't cure a ham, but I do make a damn fine pilsner...


----------



## Vermin999 (Oct 14, 2013)

I know I'm late to the party but if any one around you makes sausage or a butcher shop that processes whole hogs ask them for some curing salts or Tenderquick. You don't need a lot and they will surely have some. They are good places to get casings too.


----------



## boozer (Oct 14, 2013)

Vermin999 said:


> I know I'm late to the party but if any one around you makes sausage or a butcher shop that processes whole hogs ask them for some curing salts or Tenderquick. You don't need a lot and they will surely have some. They are good places to get casings too.


 I'm pretty sure one of the butcher shops would sell me some. I had no luck at the grocery stores. The problem is that they are all on the south side, which is kind of a long drive from where I live. Which is why I buy a freezer full of meat when I go there. Next time I do, I will ask them though. good advice, thanks. I probably won't be cooking another ham soon, But I would like to make some bacon, or maybe pastrami.  BW's idea, of ordering direct from morton is a good idea too. I should probably get on that.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 15, 2013)

Well if you go to the link and punch in the zip code it gives a list of about a million stores in Omaha to buy Tender Quck. Here is a list of them within 10 miles of about as far South as a person can get and still live there. 

*Morton® Tender Quick® 2 lb. bag near Bellevue NE 68157*
                                                Store                 Contact                 Distance                 
                                                       Bag N Save Supermarket                 5101 Harrison St
Omaha NE, 68157
(402) 733-6771                 0.7 miles                                      View on Google maps
View on Yahoo maps                                                                        Hy Vee Food Store                 3505 L St
Omaha NE, 68107
(402) 731-6107                 2.6 miles                                      View on Google maps
View on Yahoo maps                                                                        No Frills Supermarket                 1230 N Washington St
Papillion NE, 68046
(402) 339-2858                 3.7 miles                                      View on Google maps
View on Yahoo maps                                                                        Hy Vee Food Store                 11650 S 73rd St
Papillion NE, 68046
(402) 597-5790                 4.1 miles                                      View on Google maps
View on Yahoo maps                                                                        Hy Vee Food Store                 5150 Center St
Omaha NE, 68106
(402) 553-2664                 4.1 miles                                      View on Google maps
View on Yahoo maps                                                                        Bakers Supermarket                 888 S Saddle Creek Rd
Omaha NE, 68106
(402) 551-0613                 4.9 miles                                      View on Google maps
View on Yahoo maps                                                                        No Frills Supermarket                 820 N Saddle Creek Rd
Omaha NE, 68132
(402) 556-9225                 5.9 miles                                      View on Google maps
View on Yahoo maps                                                                        No Frills Supermarket                 1510 Harlan Dr
Bellevue NE, 68005
(402) 291-7170                 6 miles                                      View on Google maps
View on Yahoo maps                                                                        Bag N Save Supermarket                 7646 Dodge St
Omaha NE, 68114
(402) 392-2052                 6.1 miles                                      View on Google maps
View on Yahoo maps                                                                        Bag N Save Supermarket                 5110 S 108th St
Omaha NE, 68137
(402) 592-2005                 6.6 miles                                      View on Google maps
View on Yahoo maps


----------



## Max1 (Oct 15, 2013)

Damn BW, your like a Stalker or something, you know that?


----------



## boozer (Oct 15, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Well if you go to the link and punch in the zip code it gives a list of about a million stores in Omaha to buy Tender Quck. Here is a list of them within 10 miles of about as far South as a person can get and still live there.
> 
> *Morton® Tender Quick® 2 lb. bag near Bellevue NE 68157*
> Store                 Contact                 Distance
> ...


 No frills on saddle creek didn't have it, the bag 'n save on dodge I will not go to, (a long story). The rest of those are on the south side, or the south suburbs. I think you got it confused, I live in North Omaha, most of those places are a 30 minute to hour drive, each way, depending on traffic. Not that I won't got there, or that I don't appreciate the list, because I do. I just didn't check too far from my neighborhood because I got frustrated.


----------



## Max1 (Oct 15, 2013)

What happen to the beer comments


----------



## boozer (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, BW got me started on Omaha traffic, and I forgot about the beer...One more thing before we get back to the beer, the outside few inches of the ham was delicious,pink, and tasted like a good ham. It was the center that, although it was fully cooked  and tasty as well, had no ''Ham" flavor. Are we sure it was the type of curing salt, and not the time or process?


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 16, 2013)

Well dont think it was the wrong type of curing salt but rather a lack thereof. The process used seems fairly sound. It normally takes nitrates/nitrites to fling a cure on it..make it turn pink etc. Tender Quick has both and is most times the easiest to find of the other available choices..such as Modern Cure..Instacure..Prague Powder 1 and 2. etc. Where is Witt Dog when he is needed?


----------



## boozer (Oct 16, 2013)

Ah, ok gocha. Thanks B-dub!


----------

